# New Puffers



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

*New Puffers *update 6-19**

These guys are great... They are so cute and such curious little fish. There so fun to watch, just as much fun or more so than shrimp (sorry PG). They all have different spot patterns, color variations & body shapes. Here is a few pics...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

one more... Something is following me!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Cute little puffers, Trenac, although I sure hope that shrimp is not lunch!


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

They are downright adowable, I have 3 in my 10 gallon tanks, they share it with a pair of Kerri Tetras and 10 ghost shrimps, peaceful as can be.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

PG... When I was doing research on them there was mixed reviews on keeping shrimp with DP's, some have luck doing so others do not. So this is why I started with Ghost shrimp to see what will happen, so far so good. 

They have done a number on my snails, a lot of empty snails laying around. They will even try to take down a snail that is twice their size. They think they are bigger than what they are.


Amber... I have 6 now in the 30G tank I set up for them, I plan on getting 4 more. I also got a Otto, 2 SAE's and a Pleco in this tank for algae control if needed. I will more than likely remove the SAE's & Pleco in the future.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How cool Trena!

Be aware that you're probably on your way to a new fish addiction. ;-) Almost everyone I know who has them just loves em....


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

I like them. Did you get them at LFS or did you order online? I haven't seen any locally.

Bill


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jan, I'm already in love :heart: 

Bill, I got them at a local Petsmart. I've heard that they breed them.


----------



## mxpx4318 (Jun 4, 2005)

hey treana glad to see the puffers and shrimp are both doing well, hope the shrimp don't become lunch when the puffers get older, like you said they think they're bigger then they really are... Well nice pics and welcome to the puffer addiction 

Phillip


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank's Phillip


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Here is a pic of the entire DP tank...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, looks great Trena.  Is that the tank you just got done rescaping?

I think you'll have some happy little Puffers in there.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jan, that's the one... Thanks for the compliment... The Puffers seem very happy, I have 6 at the present time. I still have some tweaking to do to the scape and a few other things, like adding a background.


----------



## honolulupuffer (May 25, 2005)

Have you been to dwarfpuffers.com? I think you'd really love it there. they have a forum there too. Everything you need to know about them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, I have been lurking but have not register yet.


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah i also fell in love with dwarf puffers as soon as I saw them. I currently have 8 of them. I recently moved, and I started to dedicate an entire fish tank to them. They really do have personallities, and I've had 4 of them for over a year. In fact now that I think about it, ive never had any of them die either....


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, they do seem to be very hardy little fish.

_What does yours like to eat?..._ So far mine seem to perfer frozen blood worms, they also like live brine and of course snails.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Trena,

Sharon saw some puffers at Fintastic and wants to get some for her upcoming tank. Which Petsmart did you go to?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I got some at both locations in Greensboro, Lawndale & Wendover. The Wendover store usually has better stock.


----------

